# No hydro transmission Dipstick



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a Bolens ht20 (2087). 
I’m my dipstick to verify transmission fluid is not the original and there is no way to tell if there is the correct amount of oil.
Manual says oil capacity is 9.46 litres but that is way too much as it overfills.
Anyone knows the length of the dip stick ? Or a measure from the top of stick to the correct oil quantity?
Thank you so much 
Serge


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Serge, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try contacting Sam's Bolens LLC. They can probably help you out. 
Sam's Bolens, LLC
P.O. Box 565
Crown Point, Indiana 46308
PHONE: (219) 661-1405


----------

